# Can you freeze noodles/pasta?



## Dustyblue (Mar 8, 2007)

Really dumb question, I'm embarrassed I don't know this!

Just got a new big freezer







: so am looking for bulk dishes to fill it... has anyone tried freezing cooked noodles or pasta?

TIA


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

cooked noodles/pasta tend to get mushy when frozen and then thawed. in casseroles, it's not too bad, but just straight up, not good. I would use your freezer for stuff that isn't shelf stable and takes longer to prepare


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with the above poster. BUT....you can cook pasta ahead and keep it in the fridge for a couple days.

You can freeze rice.

Lasagna freezes well with out turning into mush.


----------



## Dustyblue (Mar 8, 2007)

Ah ok... so a noodle stir-fry or cooked pasta & sauce is a no, but as part of a casserole or soup, not so bad. Gotcha.

I've done batches of meaty stews & soups in the slow cooker for freezing, now I'm on to cheaper carby things. Thanks for the rice info, that'll do nicely


----------

